# Ableitungen eingeben in ti-83 plus



## silkesommer (20. April 2004)

hallo, wir haben nächste woche ne klassenarbeit über ableitungsfunktionen. deshalb habe ich mir den ti-83 plus zugelegt. kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich mit diesem taschenrechner die erste ableitung erhalte z.b.

f(x)= 3x^2
f'(x)= 6x > erste Ableitung

kennt jemand ein programm dazu oder hat es jemand schon in den ti-83 plus eingegeben und kann mir sagen wie ich es eingeben muss.

gruss


----------

